# Chalking/applying baby powder to legs



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Im taking a pony to a local show this friday, and she has 4 white socks! Im rather inexperienced with whitening socks, especially since my horse doesnt have any!

They have already been clipped out, and i have a chalk block from a saddlery, and also baby powder. Which one is best to use? And how do you use each? Ive been told that the legs have to be damp before applying them, but can they be dry?


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

My friends and I use baby powder everytime! The horse I showed in the 2009 season had 1 sock, and a friend showed pony with a blaze and tall socks (both are for sale in the for sale part of the forum)
Baby powder works really great! We put a good amount on the night before, and then touch up at the show. If your horse has white on it's face put a little on a soft brush or your hand and put a little on the blaze( or whatever). Make sure you do not spray the powder at the face as this may spook the horse and the powder will get everywhere! This catches the judges eye!

A bonus is that your horse smells like baby powder afterward!


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

I would never use talcum powder on my horse, baby, or self. It is carcinogenic and recognized as such by the FDA. It can also cause bronchitis and other respiratory inflammation- a bad idea for your show pony! Alternatives include arrowroot powder and cornstarch. Good luck at the show!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

For the face, use chalk. Really try to put emphazise on any face markings because you want to stand out (in a good way!)

I forget what brand made it, but there is like a whitening thing in a tube. Its that gold and white brand. Oaktree? I've totally forgotten. You can use that on the feet but it would probably cost a fortune to buy enough for 4 socks.

So stick with the chalk, apply it over night, and then brush it off, wash off any stains that may have appeared over night and then apply as much as seems necessary. Thats how I do it anyways.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks!
I checked the powder i have, and it doesnt have any talc in it so im thinking it'd be pretty safe. I tried them both today and decided i like the chalk better so ill be using that.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I use a spray bottle to spritz the legs, and then apply the powder if I really need to whiten; however, if you are able to simply bring some warm water and some shampoo, it is easy enough to take a wet rag and a dab of shampoo, and remove any dirt, or dust that has built up. Then simply towel dry. I keep their legs wrapped till just before going in the ring as well...that way, the cleaning I did at home, will 'stay' longer. I like the look of a shiney white leg, rather than the look of a powdered one...


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

we're back from the show, pics and results here:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/show-today-so-happy-lots-pics-46410/


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

We always used corn starch dry


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

I must say that your pony is ADORABLE!! Her socks and blaze were certainly white! Great job


----------

